# My 18g



## wrm130 (Jan 16, 2013)

NOthing but shrimp, snails and two plecos.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

Sweet you guys amaze me what you can do


----------



## wrm130 (Jan 16, 2013)

It's dirt and gravel.nothing special. That's it. You can do it!


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

stunning reds man. I assume that you dose CO2 and ferts right?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What breed of plecos? They generally are huge poop/nitrate producers and its not good to have 1 in that small a tank much less two.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

what is your red plant? is that rotala macranda??


----------



## wrm130 (Jan 16, 2013)

cbachmann said:


> stunning reds man. I assume that you dose CO2 and ferts right?


No and No. I dose nothing and can't afford C02 yet. Just 30-40% water changes every 5-6 days.


----------



## wrm130 (Jan 16, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> What breed of plecos? They generally are huge poop/nitrate producers and its not good to have 1 in that small a tank much less two.


I've got two red??? Bushynose, a few nerites and tons and tons of shrimp in the tank.

I've had two bushynose and 24 adult black neons in my 16g before with no issues. My nitrates in ALL my tanks are always 0 or 5ppm max.


----------



## wrm130 (Jan 16, 2013)

jmf3460 said:


> what is your red plant? is that rotala macranda??


I know it as Ludwigia sp.

That's what I came up with checking out the Tropica listings.


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

wrm130 said:


> I've got two red??? Bushynose, a few nerites and tons and tons of shrimp in the tank.
> 
> I've had two bushynose and 24 adult black neons in my 16g before with no issues. My nitrates in ALL my tanks are always 0 or 5ppm max.



You hadn't said what kind of plecos you have. Two Ancistrus sp. are very different than two Hypostomus plecostomus.


Anyways, great looking tank, nice lush growth. What plant is that green "mop" in the middle?


----------



## wrm130 (Jan 16, 2013)

My fault. They're bushies. Here's a pic. 

The mop in the middle is stargrass. I love it. Very versatile.


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

I have two little albino Ancistrus like that, I can't wait for them to grow their little bristles..so cute!

And that stargrass really is nice, looks like it would be good for breeding eggs scatterers like danios.


----------

